# Anybody tried a blackboard backsplash?



## juliebun (May 6, 2009)

I have been thinking about it, as a cool, relatively inexpensive backsplash idea. My kitchen will have matte black and cream checkboard tile floor, cream cabinets, a _darkish _countertop of some sort... and a blackboard backsplash? Thoughts on the topic? Pros and cons? :wink:


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

That's a neat idea. Lot's of images flashing... neat decorating for each holiday, a message board. I might copy that in my house.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## KGP (Feb 12, 2009)

Saw this idea a while ago, I like it, but would not do it in my house... it just wouldnt go. I do like it though. 


















http://mstetsondesign.blogspot.com/2008/02/c-h-l-k.html


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you guys aware that you can buy vinyl wall-covering that is "whiteboard" material you can write on and erase... just like a whiteboard. You use the same markers. Great for a kid's room.

I worked at a huge Government contracting firm, and we did many rooms with all the walls done this way. A lot of engineers like to jot on whiteboards instead of using computers. The wall-covering came imprinted with a subdued background of grid lines. It made perfect wall-to-wall, ceiling-to-floor whiteboards.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

White board walls with grid lines? For an engineer that's like waving crack in front of a crackhead's nose.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw a house with the chalkboard backsplash on a diy show. It looked great. Of course, it wouldn't necessarily look nice in every kitchen, but with the right decor, it looks sharp.

Juliebun, when you're finished, post a few pics if you get a chance.


----------



## juliebun (May 6, 2009)

I will definitely post pics. The renos won't be starting for another 3 weeks (I'm going crazy with excitement), but here are some seriously hideous before pics. Note how the pink countertops bring out that orangey oak tone. The previous owner of my condo really loved pink. It's everywhere, and is going to be changed.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I wonder why they ended the backsplash in such an odd place? 

You should just paint the cupboards pink too. Or, leave the natural wood color but paint just the hinges and handles pink. LOL! :no:

With the description of what your kitchen is going to look like, I think the chalkboard idea will look nice. 

Since the wall continues into the dining room, where are you going to end the chalboard? 

I'm anxious to see what it looks like finished.


----------



## juliebun (May 6, 2009)

I don't know where I will end the chalkboard. I think the current pink one should definitely end with the counter length, rather than cutting off so oddly... but that is a good question. Where should the blackboard paint end?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Cleaning it after use might be a chore
That chalk dust gets everywhere
And writing on it under cabinets I think would be awkward
I do want to do this somewhere in the kitchen & my son's room


----------



## juliebun (May 6, 2009)

You make a keen point, Scuba_Dave. However, as a teacher, I have come to experience the benefits of dustless chalk. You should investigate that option. It's dreamy. (Is it weird that I work write on chalkboards all day long and now want to come home to them in my kitchen?) 

Regardless, in my case, the objective is to have the matte black backsplash and possibly put a few recipes and random quotes up there "for show". I'm such a poser... :wink:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

The only thing I can think of as far as where to end the chalkboard is right at the edge of the end cabinet. I'm thinking of a straight vertical line, but maybe someone has a more imaginative idea.

Is there a special primer that has to be put on the wall before the chalkboard paint goes on? I sprayed a couple coats of it on a Little Tikes plastic art easle. It didn't stay on very well at all. I could scrape it off with my finger nail.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you try coating the plastic 1st with some paint made for plastic?
That might help on adhesion


----------



## jordy3738 (May 24, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> I wonder why they ended the backsplash in such an odd place?


If there's going to be tile, wall mica or in this case blackboard attached as a back splash, I think it looks nicer if the determining end "line" is in-line with the cabinets, such is the case in the photo.

It seems like it would look strange to extended past.

However, this is usually a decision that the home owner makes.

Just noticed something, this is a post-form countertop. The splash was molded into the counter that way. 

On subject, I think that the idea of writing with chalk on the kitchen walls would be rather fun.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i think maybe i'll do a whiteboard area by the front door to remind her when she's going to work to get 'whatever'... good idea!
maybe i'll add a ledge to hold the markers... hmmmmm

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> I wonder why they ended the backsplash in such an odd place?





jordy3738 said:


> Just noticed something, this is a post-form countertop. The splash was molded into the counter that way


I just noticed that the diagonal cut of the counter on the right goes to the end of the back splash. So that "sort of" explains that. Maybe they had a small end piece on there? Or meant to ?

We have 2 small white boards in the kitchen
The markers are missing


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

What about just painting the wall with blackboard paint? Then you can touch up whereas you can't fix a blackboard....water could be an issue


----------



## juliebun (May 6, 2009)

Chemist,

That is my plan. Apparently, you can get a magnetic additive as well, so it can have all the properties of a regular blackboard.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

We have a neighbour who did the magnetic wall paint. She hangs all her kids pictures on it and loves it


----------

